

Cut the PR Agency? Are You Sure About That? - gscott
http://www.pr-squared.com/2008/10/cut_the_pr_agency_are_you_sure.html

======
helveticaman
A reasonable article, but I have my qualms with it. While it's true that the
best time to spend on PR is when it's cheap (in the tradition of buy low, sell
high), and that happens during a recession, it's not the last thing one should
cut. If you got caught with your mouth open, PR is down there next to other
low priorities, like design and marketing. So, to summarize, if you see a
recession coming, save your PR and marketing money for when it hits.

------
brm
ha pr from a pr agency for itself... shouldnt that website just be a black
hole?

